# L245DT Front Snow thrower issue



## Dwdagen (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi Everyone, 
I inherited a Kubota L245DT and it has a front mounted snow thrower, not sure of the make/ model although my dad had painted it and put Kubota lettering on it. 
The issue is, while I was clearing the driveway the auger stopped rotating and when I stopped and got down to take a look, thinking it was a sheer bolt, low and behold the sprocket that drives the auger had come right off the shaft. Hadn't seen that before and I don't have a manual to look at what parts are in that area. It has a key way that needs to be replaced but I can't figure out what holds that sprocket in place and off the housing of the snow blower. There's also a hole that looks like it may be for some sort of sheer pin or something to hold the sprocket on the shaft. Anyone have any knowledge on this? Also what is the correct PTO speed to run this snow blower? Thanks in advance for the help! Attached pics


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Set screw. Should be 2, at 90 degrees from each other, in general.

1 is missing, and the other is too far out and full of paint.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

one tightens onto the key and the other tightens onto the shaft, could possibly line up with that hole in the shaft.

With the keyway, the drive wont use a shear pin there, you could make your own key out of mild steel if you had the thickness to fit the keyway firmly, hacksaw and file would do the job nicely.

And a nice tractor and blower too.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

FredM said:


> one tightens onto the key and the other tightens onto the shaft, could possibly line up with that hole in the shaft.
> 
> With the keyway, the drive wont use a shear pin there, you could make your own key out of mild steel if you had the thickness to fit the keyway firmly, hacksaw and file would do the job nicely.
> 
> And a nice tractor and blower too.


Hardware shop should stock keyways


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Groo said:


> Hardware shop should stock keyways


You would be lucky to find one in a hardware shop here, usually have to go to an engineering supply warehouse, besides, I come from the old school, most times we couldn't buy it, not many stores around in those days, so we made it.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I have had keyways fail, so I am a bit reluctant to just "shove something in the slot" when it is possible to get a properly sized and hardened stock with much less hassle than having to redo it down the road.


----------

